# 8/24-8/25 report



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Finally had 2 days off in a row, and weather conditions couldn't have been much better, especially Monday. Fished pamlico for 8 hours Monday, got one fish right away , and pulled one off about a half hour later. Tuesday conditions were still nice, but not quite like the day before, Monday there was a ton more bait around. All I had Tuesday was a big 40"+ drum exploding on my popping cork about a kayak length away. Didn't set the world on fire number wise, But had a fun couple days on the water, and had fun going after the big ones with popping corks and soft plastics. Hoping to be able to go a time or 4 more this year for them before they go ocean side. Kept a bait rod out constantly with live menhaden and live spot. live bait/chunk bait got no love as I drifted around bait pod to bait pod casting. Hopefully after this next little bit of north wind rolls out maybe get another window early next week.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

beautiful fish!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

man that looks peaceful


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice catch Jesse! That water sure looks slick! Made paddling easy and relaxing.

R/D


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

That's the only 2 days I've ever been out in Pam sound when it was that slick . 10 minutes of 10mph wind, changes very quickly out there, especially if youre near some of the shoals. Quickly goes from "man its nice out here today" to "man this paddle back to truck is gonna suck". Starting to do that to me on Tuesday around lunch, checked radar, laughed, and hauled ass back to truck. I don't play lightning roulette anymore lol


----------

